# Hudson Valley Terrariums



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice,

I've kept Blue and Cobalt Tinctorius for over 10 years until recently when my last one died.
Love a good terrarium.


----------



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Been into darts for a little over a year and I'm hooked. Plus no water changes!!!


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

cliner said:


> Thanks for the reply. Been into darts for a little over a year and I'm hooked. Plus no water changes!!!


Good luck with em.

Do you have your copy of "Jewels of the Rain Forest" yet ???
http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...s/amphibian-books/-/jewels-of-the-rainforest/

a must have for the Dart Frog enthusiast.
Awesome full color full gloss Dart Frog encyclopedia. Great coffee table book too.


----------

